# 2Cool Photo Project #10 - "Holiday Spirit"



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*2Cool Photo Project #10*

Congrats to me for the Coke can winner of "Refuse"

*Title - "Holiday Spirit"*

I'm looking for shots the capture the essence of the holidays. This is wide open, friends & family, lights, decorations are all fair game. I'm extending the dealine to be able to include New Year's Eve.

Project expires 1/2/09. 

In an effort to stimulate the creative process and the exchange of images and critiques on the board I have decided to create bi-monthly photo projects. Here's how it will work&#8230;

A project will be stickied on or about the 1st and 15th of each month and will close on the 15th and 1st of the next month respectively.

A photographer may enter as many images as he or she would like throughout the time of the project on this thread only.

All 2coolers are invited to give feedback, suggestion and critiques for those submissions on the same thread. 

*Images must be taken between the start and end dates of the projects.* You should only submit shots that you have taken.

Images should be kept to 800 pixels on the longest side. Borders are allowed.

Photo manipulation is welcome - at your own risk. 

At the project close the previous winner will select the project winner. The project winner will select the next topic. Should this not happen within 48 hrs I will intervene.

Participation is key both in imagery and feedback


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

*Long Exposure the Holiday Way*

This will be my first long exposure experiment. Interesting isn't it?
It works for me. Hand Held shot-no tripod!


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Sorry Sandy...taken before the start of the project....


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

RustyBrown said:


> Sorry Sandy...taken before the start of the project....


 Oh, well. I saw the project and wanted to get in it. I thought it started already. :headknock I don't think we will have any snow again so this will be my only one that includes snow. So it starts on the 15th and not the 1st?  That's too bad because there should be thousands of snow pictures everyone took from yesterday and the night before. I was going to post more but it will be my own thread.sad2sm
You can delete my picture if you want.

Sandy


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

The purpose of the project thread is to go out and shoot an "assignment". In the monthly contest there are no stipulations on when the image was taken, but the idea here is to go out and shoot with a theme in mind.

The images posted should be taken between the post time of the thread and the closing time. Last month I had hoped for more participation so I let it run longer. No need to delete the image. It's a nice example.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

*Cowboys Christmas*

My wife and I are leaving in a couple of hours to go to Dallas for the weekend. We have a nice room at the Anatole waiting for us and we are going to the Cowboys/Giants game tomorrow night. I can't think of anything better for a Dallas Cowboy fan at Christmas (except perhaps home playoff tickets). I want to see Eli Manning sacked 5 times and pay my respects one more time to the wonderful old Texas Stadium before she is demolished.


----------



## Camo-girl (Dec 2, 2008)

I hope ya'll have a great time. I love the Cowboys!


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

only one allowed ?, durn...


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

here is my submission, to me it completely exemplifies the entire point of the holidays.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Parents home*

I'll be heading out this weekend for the holidays. For those that might remember my Baltimore excursion two years ago, my in-laws have relocated to West Palm Beach, FL so a new photo trip is in the works.

Unfortunately, this meant we had to have Christmas early at my parents. I took the tripod and did my thing. Comments always appreciated. Gallery with additional angles is here...

http://www.pbase.com/jumpinminnow/christmas_2008

*Kingwood Christmas* - _10s f/8.0 at 12.0mm iso100_


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Well. I liked it anyway...sure it's no a piece of rotten wood shot in the dark...:biggrin:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Ole Saint Nick.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

My daughters named him Bart (black bart) and he is in more of a Holiday Spirit than me!!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Heres my entry....


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

And one more


----------



## rippin lips jr (Feb 5, 2006)

Here's my entry: Our Upside-Down "Fishmas Tree".... Merry Christmas Yall!!!


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

why do i feel right at home looking at that pic?  wow Hunter, i can honestly say i have never seen one of those before. lol i LOVE it!

rosesm
Merry Christmas to you and your family!


----------



## rippin lips jr (Feb 5, 2006)

Koru said:


> why do i feel right at home looking at that pic?  wow Hunter, i can honestly say i have never seen one of those before. lol i LOVE it!
> 
> rosesm
> Merry Christmas to you and your family!


Thank you. This is our first year to have an upside-down tree, but we've always had our tree covered in fishing or hunting ornaments.







The only down side to this tree, is we can't put an angel or star on top!









....and Merry Christmas to you and your family too!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Hunter, Ive got to say thats a pretty cool tree there, LOL.


----------



## rippin lips jr (Feb 5, 2006)

Thank you.


----------



## fishingnotcatching (May 30, 2007)

Koru said:


> why do i feel right at home looking at that pic?  wow Hunter, i can honestly say i have never seen one of those before. lol i LOVE it!
> 
> rosesm
> Merry Christmas to you and your family!


I thought all the trees in NZ were upside down???


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

The stockings are hung with care, the tree twinkles with lights and ornaments and diaplays prepared.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

early Christmas morning...










and one with a touch of quirk, because i can 










rosesm


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

First of all, Merry Christmas! Secondly, my goodness Karen...I absolutely love that first one. That would make a spectacular Christmas card for next year. The lighting is so good. It really feels like Christmas. Very well done.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Ditto what Gator said! Very Good Karen.
Mike


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

glad you like it... couple more...



















(i've finally figured out how to do a 30 second exposure.)

rosesm
ps that first one had a little light painting aimed directly at the doll ornament while the camera was focused on the tree. i felt it turned out interesting.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Wow Karen, I love the first one in the other (second) post. I agree, a great Christmas card. Was that a 30 second exposure?


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

slip knot said:


> Wow Karen, I love the first one in the other (second) post. I agree, a great Christmas card. Was that a 30 second exposure?


yes 30 seconds, only lighting were the Christmas tree lights and it was before dawn. i was amazed the Christmas tree lights were enough.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Not sure whether to call this my Grandsons first Christmas, or...

Whats this green thing on my head? :wink:


----------



## rippin lips jr (Feb 5, 2006)

Here's 2 more: (







taken at Festival of Lights







; the second one was a 30 second exposure. )


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Red Ornament* - _6s f/27.0 at 70.0mm iso400_
_







_


----------

